# €9 for a month's travel in Germany



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

9-Euro-Ticket

Wow, this looks amazing for anyone in Germany June, July or August. Picked it up on another forum. Not for long distance travel tho.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm just answering as I have used your advice on *Looking for Replies*

Nice spot Jean


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent Graham, I do hope others will check in on that page on a regular basis. It's a good way, I think, to keep us current and relevant.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It's an excellent idea. It was reported in the financial press here a couple of months ago. Govt funded with the aim of getting people back on to public transport after the pandemic. Here it is decided that there is surplus capacity in the system because passenger numbers have fallen off in the pandemic so we make cuts and put fares up. Crazy.


----------

